# Anybody Know of a conversion set for a Lancaster



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello all,can anybody remember who did the conversion kit to change the standard Lancaster into the Grand Slam version in 1/72nd scale and if its still around ,I know that Hasegawa released this as an expensive model and I'm not willing to pay their over inflated price even if it is a new tool,I'd prefer to change one of my existing stash,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why not just buy the Airfix Grand Slam? It is, in many ways, better than the Hasegawa kit. Unless the fairly restrained raised surface detail is a deal breaker, its quite a nice kit at 1/3 the price.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Airfix dont do a Grand Slam bomb version,they have the Dambuster and the B1/B111 and nothing anounced apart from a reissue of the classic G for George art work box,
cheers:thumbsup:,Gordon


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Then what is in their B.1 Special Grand Slam kit? Just asking...

http://www.britmodeller.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t79631.html

Supposedly Paragon also made a conversion (probably for the Airfix kit)

It says Grand Slam right on the instructions, too http://airfixtributeforum.myfastforum.org/sutra63970.php


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

That little beast came and went rather quickly and very rarely turn up on ebay I dont think our local hobby shop stocked it as it had had bad reviews,Paragon was the name of the company I was thinking of,I'll do a search but I think they have also gone the way of the DoDo,looks like a sratch build is on the cards,
cheers,Gordon:wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

GordonMitchell said:


> That little beast came and went rather quickly and very rarely turn up on ebay I dont think our local hobby shop stocked it as it had had bad reviews,Paragon was the name of the company I was thinking of,I'll do a search but I think they have also gone the way of the DoDo,looks like a sratch build is on the cards,
> cheers,Gordon:wave:


Its not that rare that I know of. I have one actually that I will offer up for sale on Hyperscale pretty soon (along with a ton of other kits).


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I havn't seen any in the UK at any of the IPMS shows in the past year that I have been to in any of the kit swap or second hand dealers but then I wasn't specifically looking out for the Airfix kit so I could have missed one,I'll keep my eyes open,typical I decide to go back to airdcraft for a specific project and pick one thats out of production,even if it is inaccurate its still an easier starting base than scratch,thanks for your input dj,
cheers,Gordon


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

One other place to check is the Airfix forum and group build on Hyperscale (www.hyperscale.com). Lots of good folks there and you may be able to get one in a trade or purchase. The Airfix Lancaster tooling from the 70s is actually very good and more accurate in a lot of ways than the newer, over-priced Hasegawa kit.


----------

